# oil pump chain noise. how to replace oil pump chain?



## olteandan (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello, i need help with my x-trail 2.0 dci t31, engine m9r, 200k on board. I changed the timing belt and sprockets because there was a metallic sound from there. But the sound is still there. Seems like the oil pump chain is loose and maybe from there comes that sound. The problem is my mechanic told me that we have to take the engine out to change that chain. It is expensive i i would prefer not to do it. Then i saw on a video that you can mount a tensioner. I have the mounting holes there, I think because this engine block was user also on the m20de gasoline renault engine which has the tensioner on the oil pump chain. Did you have problems like that with the chain or replaced the oil pump chain or the oil pump ? Do you really have to take the engine out for this procedure? Thank you


----------



## Epc Mechanical series (Dec 21, 2019)

Change the tensioner and chain rails


----------



## olteandan (Dec 18, 2019)

There are no tensioners and chain rails


----------



## Clorence (Jul 28, 2020)

How did you resolve this problem


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

olteandan said:


> Hello, i need help with my x-trail 2.0 dci t31, engine m9r, 200k on board. I changed the timing belt and sprockets because there was a metallic sound from there. But the sound is still there. Seems like the oil pump chain is loose and maybe from there comes that sound. The problem is my mechanic told me that we have to take the engine out to change that chain. It is expensive i i would prefer not to do it. Then i saw on a video that you can mount a tensioner. I have the mounting holes there, I think because this engine block was user also on the m20de gasoline renault engine which has the tensioner on the oil pump chain. Did you have problems like that with the chain or replaced the oil pump chain or the oil pump ? Do you really have to take the engine out for this procedure? Thank you


The engine does not use a *timing belt*, it uses a timing chain. Now is that what you replaced? If you really replaced the timing chain, did you also replace the tensioner, and both chain guides? If you did not, the guides could be heavily worn causing the noise or the tensioner may not be working correctly. The tensioner has an oil passage that may be plugged up.

If you want to replace the oil pump or the oil pump chain, it looks like the engine has to be removed from the car.


----------



## Clorence (Jul 28, 2020)

Does the oil pump chain has a tensioner because I opened my car I saw none I went to buy a kit they was none. Am worried cause the chain is abit loose


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The M9R is an engine co-developed by Nissan and Renault. Some had an oil pump chain tensioner and some did not. It's best to write down your VIN# and go to a Nissan dealer parts department and have them look up your engine timing chain assembly via the VIN#. This way you'll get your answer.


----------

